
Zealandia: Earth's 8th Continent - fanf2
https://data.gns.cri.nz/tez/index.html?content=/mapservice/Content/Zealandia/Home.html
======
fanf2
A better link is
[https://data.gns.cri.nz/mapservice/Content/Zealandia/science...](https://data.gns.cri.nz/mapservice/Content/Zealandia/science/8cont.html)
(The frames prevented me from linking to the page I thought I linked to)

